# lm_sensors wiht 2.6.8 kernel ?

## syntec

I followed https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52815&highlight=gkrellm2+sensors

and this is what I get at the end of sensors-detect:

To make the sensors modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.conf:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----end cut here----

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands above...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-viapro

modprobe i2c-isa

# I2C chip drivers

modprobe eeprom

modprobe via686a

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/bin/sensors -s # recommended

I added "# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev" to /etc/modules.conf.

entered:

modprobe i2c-viapro [accepted]

modprobe i2c-isa [accepted]

modprobe eeprom [FATAL: Module eeprom not found.]

modprobe via686a [accepted]

Then started the sensors with "/etc/init.d/lm_sensors start" [accpeted]

Then I type in:

bash-2.05b# sensors

No sensors found!

bash-2.05b#

Mobo is a ABIT-kt7a with a VT82C686B chip AMD Athlon 1.4gig with a 2.6.8 kernel.

I'm missing something simple here but it iludes me   :Sad: 

Suggestions, ideas?

----------

## Helena

First, don't edit /etc/modules.conf, as is clearly stated in that file itself!

Second, there are no sensors, because the only one that could do (eeprom) could not be found as a module. So that figures. You have to compile everything as module in your kernel, and recompile i2c and lm_sensors immediately after. You may have to check eeprom as a module in your kernel config, I'm not sure.

----------

## roothorick

eeprom is just a RAM thing. It's honestly useless. He should be getting something for sensors. I've worked with that chipset before.

----------

## Helena

 *roothorick wrote:*   

> eeprom is just a RAM thing. It's honestly useless. He should be getting something for sensors. I've worked with that chipset before.

 True, but I was only considering the output given in the post. Apparently sensors-detect found nothing else. Do you have any suggestions for him?

----------

## syntec

I went thru my kernel compilation.

<M> I2C support

<M>   I2C device interface

      I2C Hardware Bus support  --->

<M> ALI 1535

<M> ALI 1563

<M> ALI 15x3

<M> AMD 756/766

<M> AMD 8111

<M> Elektor ISA card

<M> Intel 80

<M> Intel 810/815

--- ISA Bus support

<M> Nvidia Nforce2

<M> Parallel port adapter

<M> Parallel port adapter (light)

<M> Intel PIIX4

<M> S3/VIA (Pro)Savage

<M> S3 Savage 4

<M> NatSemi SCx200 ACCESS.bus

<M> SiS 5595

<M> SiS 630/730

<M> SiS 96x

<M> VIA 82C586B

<M> VIA 82C596/82C686/823x

<M> Voodoo 3

      Hardware Sensors Chip support  --->

<M> Analog Devices ADM1021 and compatibles

<M> Analog Devices ADM1025 and compatibles

<M> Analog Devices ADM1031 and compatibles

<M> Asus ASB100 Bach

<M> Dallas Semiconductor DS1621 and DS1625

<M> FSC Hermes

<M> Genesys Logic GL518SM

<M> ITE IT87xx and compatibles

<M> National Semiconductor LM75 and compatibles

<M> National Semiconductor LM77

<M> National Semiconductor LM78 and compatibles

<M> National Semiconductor LM80

<M> National Semiconductor LM83

<M> National Semiconductor LM85 and compatibles

<M> National Semiconductor LM90 and compatibles

<M> Maxim MAX1619 sensor chip

<M> VIA686A

<M> Winbond W83781D, W83782D, W83783S, W83627HF, Asus AS99127F

<M> Winbond W83L785TS-S

<M> Winbond W83627HF, W83627THF, W83637HF, W83697HF

      Other I2C Chip support  --->

<M> EEPROM reader

<M> Philips PCF8574 and PCF8574A

<M> Philips PCF8591

<M> Epson 8564 RTC chip

[ ]   I2C Core debugging messages

[ ]   I2C Algorithm debugging messages

[ ]   I2C Bus debugging messages

[ ]   I2C Chip debugging messages

--------------------------------------

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/lm_sensors restart

 * Removing lm_sensors modules...                                         [ ok ]

 *   Removing via686a...                                                  [ !! ]

 *   Removing eeprom...                                                   [ !! ]

 *   Removing i2c-isa...                                                  [ !! ]

 *   Removing i2c-viapro...                                               [ !! ]

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-viapro...                                                [ ok ]

 *   Loading i2c-isa...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading eeprom...                                                    [ !! ]

 *   Loading via686a...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Initializing sensors...                                                [ !! ]

bash-2.05b# sensors

No sensors found!

----------

## Helena

So you have really checked almost everything under i2c support as modules. That should be fine, I think. I'm beginning to wonder how you executed

```
sensors-detect
```

Did you scan all buses? Was it complaining somewhere? I ask because I'm not familiar with the MoBo and roothorick seems to think you do have sensor chips onboard.

----------

## Helena

Another thing to check: with every kernel upgrade you have to recompile lm-sensors...

----------

## syntec

Yes, I did sensors-detect after re-compiling kernel and I2c re-compile.

 I re-did sensors-detect and saw nothing different than what I posted.

Yes, this Mobo does have sensors because I can see their stats within the BIOS that's what prompted me to try lm_sensors.

I even had it scan smbus as well, but it showed the same results. This is very weird.

I'm contemplating Unmerging lm_sensors, I2c and compiling a new kernel to make sure I haven't missed anything.

Will keep you posted.

Thank you

----------

## syntec

ok, I got a little further...

root@roxxen linuxrocks # sensors

eeprom-i2c-0-52

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 5000

Memory type:            SDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

eeprom-i2c-0-51

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 5000

Memory type:            SDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

This is at least in a forward direction   :Laughing: 

----------

## syntec

Ok, now we are in Business   :Laughing: 

thanks for all the help   :Cool: 

http://www.synteccore.no-ip.org

----------

## CarlUman

Which of the I2C Hardware Bus support option should be picked for Intel 845 chipset?

Thanks

----------

## QuaffAPint

 *syntec wrote:*   

> Ok, now we are in Business  
> 
> thanks for all the help  
> 
> http://www.synteccore.no-ip.org

 So - what was it that you did to get it working...

----------

## syntec

When creating a new kernel select <*> I2C and underneath that do the same <*> and under those select them ALL as modules <M>

Then emeger i2c and lm-sensors

Then do the "sensors-detect" and answer YES to everything.

Read what is at the end and do EXACTLY what they tell you.

You should have an array of temp/voltage sensors running  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

